# BSNL DSL LED problem with WA3002G4 Modem



## kuddu03 (Mar 24, 2011)

i  have problem with my WA3002G4 type 2 modem which i buy from bsnl and now out of warranty the problem is  it's DSL link LED not coming so therefor i m unable to use internet except all LED of modem are green and i can change settings too with the use of my pc, bsnl line is working fine  i tested with same other modem, by that i can use internet too, for resolving problem i have reset modem twice but no solution. i used to modem 24 hours before it's get problem....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2011)

As you have said that DSL led is glowing when you are using other modem, the problem is clearly with your modem. Take it to BSNL office and get it replaced.


----------



## kuddu03 (Mar 29, 2011)

I m very thankfull for your reply....

but the problem is that the modem is not now in warranty so bsnl can't changed the modem...please sudgest some alternate...


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ These cannot be repaired. Get a new one.


----------

